# Diablo III Gästepass für meinen Sohn



## DD6VD (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo Liebe leute !

Ich suche für mich und meinen Sohn einen Gästepass für Diablo III.
Würde mich sehr freuen wen noch jemand 1-2 Übrig hat.

Ich könnte als Gegenzug eine 21 Tage Trial (Normal sind 14 Tage) für EVE Online anbieten.


----------

